# "Old School" Halloween Music



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

lmfao i think i remember seeing that The Legend of Sleepy Hollow on a halloween episode of mickey mouse show or what ever it is called


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Some other great ones are "Haunted House - 20 Tracks To Make You Jump In The Night", "These Ghoulish Things" and "Halloween Stomp".


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Some of my favorite "old school" albums that have not yet been listed include: Doo *** Halloween, The Haunted Jukebox, Horror Hop, Monster Bop, The Original Monster Mash (it has a lot of other songs aside from Monster Mash), and anything by John Zacherley. 
If you are looking for new-ish stuff too, just entering search words like "Halloween" into music store catalog databases can yield some interesting compilations. There are a lot of surf bands out there with a spooky vibe that call back in one way or another to the days of classic surf (perhaps the best known being The Ghastly Ones), and I bet you can find others who play different genres - like the Moon-Rays you mentioned - who do the same. There's a lot of good stuff out there. Good luck on your search!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Squirrel Nut Zippers had that one song "Hell" that would be good to add to ones own compilation too. It was used as the theme song for the old TV Reality show "Family Plots".


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's a truly delightful little post from last year.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

Halloweiner: *Halloween Stomp* looks promising. Trying to reserve from the library. I actually have the other two you mentioned.

Zombie Machairodont: I've seen the covers of the albums you've mentioned, and trying to track those down. *The Haunted Jukebox* doesn't appear under Amazon. Is that the correct title?

Dinosaur1972: That link looks cool. Downloading it now.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think "Haunted Jukebox" might be the compilation CD I had shared on my now deleted Mostly Ghostly Blog. It came form an a ssortment of Halloween Music that a blog reader had produced, and he allowed me to share one CDs worth of his vast collection of music. I'll see if I still have it uploaded somewhere to share. I've attached images of the front cover to Haunted Jukebox and the track list. The creator had about 10 CDs worth of music compiled, but he would only let me share this one CD.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Dinosaur, thanks for posting the link to the old thread. FULL of great old songs I have never heard before!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm a big fan of the "old school" stuff too. That Kay Starr version of Sleepy Hollow is a favourite. Also like the Swingin' at the Seance track from Halloween Stomp.

Gene Moss... - have you heard of Shrimpenstein? It's a kids show Moss hosted in the late 60s with a damn cute theme song in the Monster Mash style... you can check it out here...
Magic Carpet Burn: Shrimpenstein Fan Club Theme Song 45!
(it's very short though) You can also find Shrimpenstiein on Youtube.

You might also check out Halloween A Go-Go on iTunes - mostly a mix of garage rock/ surf rock.

I also really like the Monotones doo *** song Legend of Sleepy Hollow (also on iTunes) It's pretty...unexpected.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

GobbyGruesome: That is a very cool find. I never knew about Shrimpenstein. (I had a 70's childhood, so I must have just missed it.)

I'm a big fan of the Gene Moss stuff on Dracula's Greatest Hits. It's a throwback to a more innocent time of celebrating Halloween (without the gore) that I can share with my little girl. (She's slowing morphing into a spook — just like her daddy.)

Other than Wade Denning & Kay Lande’s Halloween Games, Songs and Stories (which was used in my Kindergarten Halloween play), I've been really pressed for recordings that fit that style. If you know of more, please let me know.










Link to the first song of the album here.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You should check out *Scar Stuff Blog*, and see if you recognize anything you'd like to have. I've downloaded about 98% of what Jason offered there. He has shared almost ALL of his childhood Halloween LP collection at that blog. Most of the Dl links are dead, but as I say I have most of them saved on my External HD.

Another one I can think of right off hand is Wonderland Records "Spooky Halloween". It contains one of my favorite kid's Halloween songs "Halloween Friends" ("We..are..here..to..scareeeeeee you hoo hoo hoo....").


----------



## Son-of-Thing (Dec 7, 2007)

Be sure to check out "Java's Bachelor Pad's" upcoming '09 Halloween Show (broadcasting and podcasting next month), which promises to feature several "old school" Halloween-inspired numbers... 

SOT


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Dinosaur: Thanks for that link to all the big band music. That is such a cool little collection, that I put together this album cover to appear in my iTunes collection:








]


----------

